# دمشق القديمة...رحلة الروح والعين في الزمان والمكان....



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2009)

ليس غريبا" أن يعد المؤرخون دمشق أقدم مدينة مأهولة في العالم ، اذ ان كل شبر فيها يدل على قدم تاريخ بنائها بعد ان كشفت الحفريات في منطقة باب شرقي على أن أرض المدينة القديمة والتي كان الرومان قد خططوها على شكل مربع في العام \ 333 \ قبل الميلاد تنخفض عن المستوى الحالي لأرضها بأكثر من عشرة أمتار ، ورغم مرور آلاف السنين على تأسيس دمشق الا أن الحياة لم تغب عن أرضها، وظلت للناس مكان السكن المفضل عندهم ، وكلما غزاها قوم او ضربها زلزال أعاد السكان بناء مدينتهم التي تحولت مع كل ما تزخر به حاليا" من بيوت وقصور ومدارس وجوامع وكنائس الى متحف ضخم يزوره مئات الآلاف من السياح سنويا".





يحيط بمدينة دمشق القديمة سبعة أبواب أشهرها " الباب الشرقي الواقع في الجهة الشرقية ويصل بينه وبين باب الجابية غربا" السوق الطويلة أو الشارع المستقيم ويطلق على الجزء من هذه السوق في الجهة الغربية اسم ( سوق مدحت باشا )





واذا اتجهنا شمالا" ثم غربا" خارج سور المدينة يواجهنا باب توما وهو عبارة عن باب فصل عن السور في الاتجاهين وظلت خلفه ساحة وطريق تفضي الى الشارع المستقيم.

والى الغرب من باب توما يقع باب السلام وكان يسمى باب السلامة لأن الناس كانوا يدخلون منه للسلام على الخلفاء الأمويين 
أما باب الفراديس الذي يعرف اليوم باسم باب العمارة وهو حي نشأ خارج سور مدينة دمشق القديمة وفي الجهة الشمالية من سور المدينة يقع باب الفرج وأخذ اسمه من الأنفراج الذي أحدثه باب الجابية هو الباب الغربي لمدينة دمشق ويقال : ان المنطقة كانت مجمعا" لجباة الحبوب وفي الجهة الجنوبية يقع الباب الصغير ، وسمي كذلك لأنه أصغرالأبواب ، وبين الباب الصغير والباب الشرقي يقع باب كيسان الذي لايبعد عن الأخير سوى بضع مئات من الأمتار ، وهو في الجهة الشرقية من سور المدينة..وأصبح منذ العام 1939 مدخلا" لكنيسة القديس بولس.
بتجاوز الأبواب يسير المرء في أحياء وشوارع وأزقة دمشق القديمة ليشاهد البيوت المتكاتفة والمتعانقةوالتي يزيد عددها على المئتين مع البيوت الدمشقية ذات الطراز المعماري العربي اضافة الى كنائسها ومقاهيها وقصورها الجميلة وبيوتها العريقة وأسواقها الكثيرة.ويعد سوق الحميدية من أشهر وأجمل أسواق العالم حيث يبدو كمعرض دائم للفنون التقليدية يمتد من الغرب بجانب قلعة دمشق الى الشرق حيث ينتهي في ساحة المسكية التي يفضي اليها باب الجامع الأموي وهنا ك سوق آخر اسمه سوق مدحت باشا ، وبين سوق مدحت باشا وسوق الحميدية يتفرع منهما مجموعة من الأسواق الصغيرة التخصصية كسوق الجمرك والخياطين اضافة الى السوق الأشهروهو سوق البزورية المشهور ببيع التوابل والحلويات وتضم المدينة عددا": من المباني الدينية أشهرها الجامع الأموي، والى الشمال من الجامع يقع ضريح صلاح الدين الأيوبي ، وبالقرب من باب شرقي تقع كنيسة حنانيا التي يحرص الجميع على زيارتها والاطلاع علىقصة بولس واعتناقه المسيحية بمساعدة حنانيا،





وبالقرب من قوس التراتيل الذي يقع في الجزء الشرقي من الشارع المستقيم تقع الكنيسة المريمية التي تعتبرمن أقدم وأجمل كنائس دمشق...
واضافة الى قلعة دمشق التي تتصدر واجهة المدينة القديمة من جهة الغرب بأسوارها العالية وطرزها المعمارية المتميزة ، هناك العديد من القصور مثل قصر العظم ، وبيت خالد العظم ، وبيت السباعي، وقصر النعسان.

حاولت ان انقل لكم بامانة وبالأختصار الشديد عن بعض المعالم عن دمشق القديمة ....وأحب أن أختمها بالقول" هذه ..هي ...دمشق القديمة ...رحلة الروح والعين في الزمان والمكان...
كل شبر في دمشق يدل على نفحات الماضي بين جدرانها......وأهلا" بكم في ربوعها الخضراء وأحضانها الغناء..


----------



## جيلان (25 أبريل 2009)

*بجد نفسى ازورها تحفة الكنايس والقصور القديمة بموت فى الحاجات دى
كنت لسة فى كنيسة لمارمرقس اثرية بجد كانت بتتجدد ومتقدرش تميز دى قديمة ولا جديدة بس العراقة والعظمة بتبان فعلا على المكان ومن قبل ما يتحكيلى عنها حسيت كدى

الموضوع رااائع فعلا شكرا لمجهودك *


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد نفسى ازورها تحفة الكنايس والقصور القديمة بموت فى الحاجات دى
> كنت لسة فى كنيسة لمارمرقس اثرية بجد كانت بتتجدد ومتقدرش تميز دى قديمة ولا جديدة بس العراقة والعظمة بتبان فعلا على المكان ومن قبل ما يتحكيلى عنها حسيت كدى
> 
> الموضوع رااائع فعلا شكرا لمجهودك *



جيجي

احنا هنا وبتقولي كدة يا زومل

خلاص انتظري التاكسي

وهي تاخدك وتجيبيبك

ههههههههههههه

انما عندك دراسة 

شاوري لما تخلصي


----------



## youhnna (25 أبريل 2009)

رووووووووووووعه الصور والموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك جوى
وتسلم ايديك


----------



## zezza (25 أبريل 2009)

*جميلة جدا جدا يا قمر تسلم ايديك 
سوريا كمان حلوة بشعبها و اهلها 
ربنا يحافظلكوا عليها و يبارك فى كل شبر فيها​*


----------



## جيلان (25 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جيجي
> 
> احنا هنا وبتقولي كدة يا زومل
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه
منا كنت هرخم عليك واقلك خدنى معاك بس قلت استنى لما يعزم هو الاول هههههههههه
اصيل من يومك يا زومل
اتحججوا بالدراسة بقى :11azy:
طب انا شاورت اهه خدنى هناك ورجعنى على معاد الامتحانات :t30:*
*ونتفسح بقى ونشوف حد يشوفلنا القسم على ما نيجى 30:*


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع رائع يا جوي ولو انه مختصر كتير ميرسي ليكي والرب يبارك حياتك




جيلان قال:


> *بجد نفسى ازورها تحفة الكنايس والقصور القديمة بموت فى الحاجات دى*
> *كنت لسة فى كنيسة لمارمرقس اثرية بجد كانت بتتجدد ومتقدرش تميز دى قديمة ولا جديدة بس العراقة والعظمة بتبان فعلا على المكان ومن قبل ما يتحكيلى عنها حسيت كدى*
> 
> *الموضوع رااائع فعلا شكرا لمجهودك *


 
شوفي لو ما عزمك كليمو كان ممكن نعزمك بس خلاص هو اللي عزمك :hlp:
وبعدين انتي طالبة مش بيصح انك تطلعي وتدوري كتير خليكي بالدرس أحسن هههههههههه
مش تهربا أبدا أبدا بس لمصلحتك عشان مترسبيش ونكون احنا السبب :hlp:
طبعا عم امزح أكيد امتى ما بدك أهلين وسهلين (بالسوري)
بس بجد نصيحة شوفي رحلات تنظمها الكنيسة
أحيانا هناك رحل تتنظم داخل الكنائس المصرية لزيارة هذه الأماكن الدينية والأثرية
وأنصحك بزيارة الجامع الأموي لأنه بالأساس كان كنيسة وفيه رأس يوحنا المعمدان (أو النبي يحيا كما يسمونه)
وبكل الأحوال أنا حاليا بالمهجر
ميرسي كمان مرة يا جوي على الموضوع الجميل سلام ونعمة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" جيلان علىكلماتك الحلوة ...وبتشرفي ..وأهلا" وسهلا" بك ...ويارب تنجحي وتكوني من الأوائل


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي فؤاد ..نورت...وأهلا" بك في سوريا العراقة والتاريخ...وممنونة لكلامك


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يوحنا على كلامك الجميل ..ومرحبا" بك


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي زيزي على مرورك اللطيف وأهلا" بكم في بلد العراقة والتاريخ


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> الموضوع رائع يا جوي ولو انه مختصر كتير ميرسي ليكي والرب يبارك حياتك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
ايه يا ناس الكرم ده عزومتين مرة واحدة خلاص نتفسح مرتين وماله مش هعترض يعنى 
تعرف الكنيسة نادرا لو عملت رحلة خارج مصر وممكن مش تعمل خالص اصلا يعنى بتركز على الاماكن داخل مصر بس حتى لو لايام او اسابيع نفسى بجد يلا بكرة نكبر ونلف الدنيا لسة العمر طوويل مش مستعجلة 
بس محدش يرجع فى كلامه لحد ما اخلص دراسة انا بقول اهه :11azy:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا جورجينا 

ميررررسى على المعلومات والصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي كوكوعلى مرورك ويارب تكون عجبتك سوريا ....وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

دمشق العراقة والتاريخ ..تفضل معي لزيارتها والتعرف عليها...أهلا" بك ....


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

أدعوكم ...جميعا" ...لزيارتها والتعرف غليها...


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song
مشكورة على الدوة يا جو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

أهلا" ...وسهلا" ....


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ايه يا ناس الكرم ده عزومتين مرة واحدة خلاص نتفسح مرتين وماله مش هعترض يعنى
> 
> *تموتي في البلاش انت يا بت
> ...




وانت رحت وزرتيها

العيال دي بيلعبوا بيكي يا جيجي

صدقيني

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

أنا بعرف ولا يهمك ....بس انا مبسوطة بلي بيقولوا ...بغض النظر عن كل شئ سوريا جميلة ورائعةوأنتو كمان ..ميرسي


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2009)

ميرسي وليم ..أدعوك لزياراتها ...وأهلا" بك..


----------

